# Tips On Using Wyeast 1318



## andrewg (20/4/07)

Time to crank out some English ales for winter. I thought I give Wyeast 1318 a go this year. I have tried a range of other english ale yeasts (& liked Wyeast 1968), but have heard that 1318 give a nice complex fruity character. I understand that 1318 is a real top-cropper - tending to settle out at the top after fermentation rather than dropping to the bottom of the fermenter and it is also highly flocculant.

Any tips or suggestions on using this yeast??

Is its use limited to bitters or can it be used for a wide range of ales? Any recipe suggestions?

How does it cope with higher gravity ales - ie. would it be suitable for an IPA, strong/old ale or even a barley wine? Or is it too flocculant for these?

cheers
HStB


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

Just brewed an Ordinary Bitter with it, and had to rouse it a few times towards the end of fermentation, it's a pretty keen flocculator.

Now that it's had time to get some practice in a lowish gravity (1.040) beer i'm going to dump a stronger english stout on it (1.062) and see how it goes.

As far as i'm concerned most ale yeasts can handle higher gravities, you just need to give them some fermentation training before the big game.


----------



## lou (20/4/07)

Hi ya HStB

this is a very nice yeast but it is definitely not an all purpose yeast. I have made some very nice beers with it but there are a few things to keep in mind

it is a very well balanced and mild flavour profile but also very dominant

- keep the bitterness lowish 
the flavour profile of this yeast kind of fights with hop bitterness and flavour. 
no more than around 20ibu

- keep the og in the 1.044 range - again this yeast tastes best with a lighter OG 
try and boost it up and the freshness/lightness of the yeast clashes a little. 
its an english yeast so an average english strength - around 4.1% is best 

- makes an excellent stout - don't be afraid to ferment a little higher in temp - say 20C for stouts

the yeast doesn't actually floc quite as well as claimed, in my experience - but its a great top cropper for harvesting

lou


----------



## milpod (21/4/07)

Great reply,can u do that with all wyeast strains?


----------

